# Canter struggles



## Newbie32 (27 January 2020)

Hey everyone

I’ve been riding since last August, so for about 6 months now and have really hit a brick wall with canter. I tried a lunge lesson and felt comfortable riding canter without hands (and at one point eyes closed 😱) but when I’m in the school having to initiate myself it all goes to pot. I feel completely unbalanced, the horse (I ride a different one each week) won’t go into canter when cued (obviously I’m the one doing something wrong 😢). I’m starting to feel really fed up with myself and confidence is at an all time low, it’s beginning to feel an almost impossible achievement. I’m really hoping there might be some advice out there. Something I could do outside of lessons that may help (I only have one group lesson per week), or any advice anyone could give. I’d really appreciate it. I’m 32 so have come to riding a bit late and have been loving it so far, I really want to get over this hurdle. X


----------



## Dyllymoo (27 January 2020)

Have you spoken to your instructor about how you feel?  If you can do that they may be able to help with some suggestions.  The one I would suggest is probably a lunge lesson again.  Have you had any lessons on a mechanical horse at all, I did this and it really helped me focus on my position so that I felt a bit stronger and more balanced, and possibly some exercises to help your core?  Are you worried about canter at all as I have this block at times.


----------



## Newbie32 (27 January 2020)

Thanks Dyllymoo, a mechanical horse is a really interesting idea, I hadn’t looked into that before. I’ll see if any schools near me offer that service as it would be great to practice without the “risk”. I think my main struggle is the transition, when I was first learning the instructor would shout canter, the horse would take the verbal cue and once in canter my balance was okay. I think my issue is cueing it myself using leg cues, I get all unbalanced, that makes me stiff and then I feel like I’m going to fall off. So yes, I think this happening repeatedly is now causing me to worry. My instructor said my trot was good but the moment she told me to try canter it went all over the place 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Skib (27 January 2020)

6 months in a group lesson is not that long. Many students take longer than that to learn canter. 
Good that you had a lunge lesson solo to canter.
Most schools have a solo lesson for the first off lunge canter as well. Can you have one and see if it helps?

However what is not normal is to have a different horse for your lesson each week. You should discuss with your RI why that is happening?
I have been riding  18 years and I still feel a bit unsure when cantering a horse for the first time. Tho it is something one has to do in any normal Rs walk trot and canter test.
By the way 32 is no great age. OH and I started in our sixties. We both cantered in the end but dont feel under any pressure to do so sooner than feels safe.


----------



## maggie62 (27 January 2020)

Feel your pain.....although you may take consolation in knowing that my sis and I are 65yrs old and took up riding 3 1/2 yrs ago. We have our own little cobs and had taken lessons previously, we went out hacking and had no problem with getting our trusty little steeds into canter.....fast forward to a few months ago, well we went back to taking lessons on school horses and guess what....we are having big problems with our canter transitions. The problems are cue related and although our balance is ok we are absolutely crap at getting the transition. Our instructer is shouting, collect etc and Cantaaaaaaaaar  plus we also shouting cantaaaaar and doing some forward motion with our bodies, with hands willing the steed on, as if that is going to help and all we achieve is a fast trot or a very short lived canter  lol. It has begun to be an awful dread near the end of our lessons....lets do some canter transitions !!....oh no. Last week we were on a big 16.2 vaulting horse (not together) with just a saddle pad and on a lunge....no hands or stirrups and we managed a not too bad canter which we thought was a lot of fun. We laugh at ourselves but do understand the increasing frustration of it all. I did find cantering out on a hack (uphill) easier to learn than in a school arena.


----------



## Trinket12 (27 January 2020)

I would think a different horse every week would be counter productive. Every horse has different buttons, a bit like driving a new car. My previous horse that I leased was very experienced and if I wasn't a 100% with my aids, he knew what I was asking and would do it anyway. Then I bought Sugar last year and she's got her own quirks I am still getting used to, she picks up the canter fine on the right rein but left rein being on the correct lead is not consistent. She likes to break, sometimes go to fast and cut corners! 

I find watching more experienced riders helps me, also my OH has been out and taken video's of my lessons so I can look afterwards and see what I am doing wrong. I also watch You Tube video's of lessons and experienced riders to look at their position. 

If I was you I would be asking the riding school if you can't stay on the same horse at least for a few lessons so you can understand that horse's buttons. It will also help with confidence I think.


----------



## Equi (27 January 2020)

I know riding is about how you use your body etc but one thing I notice between the kids in my friends kids class is the ones who are verbal with their horses tend to get movements easier. Use your voice along with your body and it will a) tell the horse what you want (those riding school ponies know every word your saying trust me!) and b) take your mind off your legs a bit which may actually be overwhelming you.
It’s a trick I use if I’m ever doing something I don’t quite like, I smile or say something to myself to focus on that rather than the actual task.


----------



## Newbie32 (27 January 2020)

Skib said:



			6 months in a group lesson is not that long. Many students take longer than that to learn canter.
Good that you had a lunge lesson solo to canter.
Most schools have a solo lesson for the first off lunge canter as well. Can you have one and see if it helps?

However what is not normal is to have a different horse for your lesson each week. You should discuss with your RI why that is happening?
I have been riding  18 years and I still feel a bit unsure when cantering a horse for the first time. Tho it is something one has to do in any normal Rs walk trot and canter test.
By the way 32 is no great age. OH and I started in our sixties. We both cantered in the end but dont feel under any pressure to do so sooner than feels safe.
		
Click to expand...

Hey Skib, I haven’t been to other riding schools so I wasn’t sure if that was the normal thing. I’ll definately try asking if they can let me have the same horse for a few lessons at least, hopefully that might help. Thanks so much for your advice


----------



## Newbie32 (27 January 2020)

maggie62 said:



			Feel your pain.....although you may take consolation in knowing that my sis and I are 65yrs old and took up riding 3 1/2 yrs ago. We have our own little cobs and had taken lessons previously, we went out hacking and had no problem with getting our trusty little steeds into canter.....fast forward to a few months ago, well we went back to taking lessons on school horses and guess what....we are having big problems with our canter transitions. The problems are cue related and although our balance is ok we are absolutely crap at getting the transition. Our instructer is shouting, collect etc and Cantaaaaaaaaar  plus we also shouting cantaaaaar and doing some forward motion with our bodies, with hands willing the steed on, as if that is going to help and all we achieve is a fast trot or a very short lived canter  lol. It has begun to be an awful dread near the end of our lessons....lets do some canter transitions !!....oh no. Last week we were on a big 16.2 vaulting horse (not together) with just a saddle pad and on a lunge....no hands or stirrups and we managed a not too bad canter which we thought was a lot of fun. We laugh at ourselves but do understand the increasing frustration of it all. I did find cantering out on a hack (uphill) easier to learn than in a school arena.
		
Click to expand...

Maggie, thanks so much for your reply, it really lightened my mood. It’s so nice to know others also struggle with canter transitions. I’m in a group with a couple of younger kids (early teens) and they’re whizzing around cantering. Granted they’ve been riding a bit longer but it does knock your confidence a bit when it’s something you struggle with. Haha I know what you mean about just getting a fast trot, currently it’s a cause for celebration if I get a couple of strides of canter 😂 wow I’m in awe of you guys cantering without stirrups, or hands and just a saddle pad - amazing! Ah I love cobs, they’re so sweet. Thanks again for the post x


----------



## Newbie32 (27 January 2020)

Trinket12 said:



			I would think a different horse every week would be counter productive. Every horse has different buttons, a bit like driving a new car. My previous horse that I leased was very experienced and if I wasn't a 100% with my aids, he knew what I was asking and would do it anyway. Then I bought Sugar last year and she's got her own quirks I am still getting used to, she picks up the canter fine on the right rein but left rein being on the correct lead is not consistent. She likes to break, sometimes go to fast and cut corners!

I find watching more experienced riders helps me, also my OH has been out and taken video's of my lessons so I can look afterwards and see what I am doing wrong. I also watch You Tube video's of lessons and experienced riders to look at their position.

If I was you I would be asking the riding school if you can't stay on the same horse at least for a few lessons so you can understand that horse's buttons. It will also help with confidence I think.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Trinket, that’s a really good idea asking someone to video me riding, I’d not thought of that before. It might help me see something really obvious I’m doing wrong. And yes, I didn’t realise it wasn’t normal to keep changing horses but a few of you guys have said that now so I think I’ll try and push to have the same horse for a few lessons at least. Hopefully that will help with a bit of consistency. Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## Newbie32 (27 January 2020)

equi said:



			I know riding is about how you use your body etc but one thing I notice between the kids in my friends kids class is the ones who are verbal with their horses tend to get movements easier. Use your voice along with your body and it will a) tell the horse what you want (those riding school ponies know every word your saying trust me!) and b) take your mind off your legs a bit which may actually be overwhelming you.
It’s a trick I use if I’m ever doing something I don’t quite like, I smile or say something to myself to focus on that rather than the actual task.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Equi, hmm you’re right, thinking about it I don’t ever use verbal cues myself but when I first tried cantering I found it much easier, the only thing that’s changed is I changed classes and as it’s a novice rather than a beginner class the instructor no longer cues verbally so I’m completely relying on my leg cues. Perhaps I should add a verbal cue next lesson, it might help ease my nerves, as Maggie said in her post as with her it’s now for me become the dreaded end of lesson canter attempt 🙈


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 January 2020)

This might frighten you but riding canter without stirrups is much easier than with them, if you get the chance to do so, take it.  And yes, tell the horse what you want it to do.


----------



## maggie62 (28 January 2020)

Newbie32 said:



			Maggie, thanks so much for your reply, it really lightened my mood. It’s so nice to know others also struggle with canter transitions. I’m in a group with a couple of younger kids (early teens) and they’re whizzing around cantering. Granted they’ve been riding a bit longer but it does knock your confidence a bit when it’s something you struggle with. Haha I know what you mean about just getting a fast trot, currently it’s a cause for celebration if I get a couple of strides of canter 😂 wow I’m in awe of you guys cantering without stirrups, or hands and just a saddle pad - amazing! Ah I love cobs, they’re so sweet. Thanks again for the post x[/QUOTE

Lunge lesson







Click to expand...


----------



## maggie62 (28 January 2020)

Lunge lesson


----------



## Pmf27 (29 January 2020)

Eurgh, you and me both! I've been riding on and off for years but never was effectively taught until the last place I was at, now that I've come back to it properly my canter is a real issue - I can't for the life of me keep my stirrups and half the time I struggle with the 'hip push' so am relying on legs too much.

I can't really offer any advice, but I can offer solidarity!


----------



## Newbie32 (29 January 2020)

Pmf27 said:



			Eurgh, you and me both! I've been riding on and off for years but never was effectively taught until the last place I was at, now that I've come back to it properly my canter is a real issue - I can't for the life of me keep my stirrups and half the time I struggle with the 'hip push' so am relying on legs too much.

I can't really offer any advice, but I can offer solidarity!
		
Click to expand...

Hey pmf27 👋 It’s nice to know there are other people out there struggling too, good luck, if you come across any tips let me know and vice versa x


----------



## Skib (29 January 2020)

maggie62 said:



			Feel your pain.....although you may take consolation in knowing that my sis and I are 65yrs old and took up riding 3 1/2 yrs ago. We have our own little cobs and had taken lessons previously, we went out hacking and had no problem with getting our trusty little steeds into canter.....fast forward to a few months ago, well we went back to taking lessons on school horses and guess what....we are having big problems with our canter transitions..
		
Click to expand...

Nice to know others learned in their 60s. I did too and I too learned to canter out hacking. Years later I too went to a school to learn proper canter cues, However I never did. Because I didnt need to, it turned out.
I do have some questions that may help.
First,  why leave canter to the end of the lesson when you and the horse are more weary? My big step was to go to a new RS and explain I needed to learn to canter in a small indoor school. After an initial assessment and sorting a few things - Adding to my skills, and warming up the horse, we turned to the canter. It was never left to the end of the lesson. 
Secondly, preparation of the trot is everything. If you prepare the trot by shortening the rein and using your leg as you approach a corner, a RS horse will recognise that when it gets to the corner it will canter - That is why the RI is shouting canter.
But you have to know why you are doing these things. Shortening the rein does not always mean slowing. In this context it means the horse is no longer strung out lengthwise. It is compressed from front to back and its hind legs are brought in under its tummy. This is what the horse needs if it is to canter, Its outside hind leg is going to give a mighty shove off forwards, and your hands and seat  need to be relaxed to let this happen and to sit the upheaval.
When one canters out hacking there are no corners - but I suggest you notice  how you get the horse ready to canter when you are out hacking because the right trot and preparation is the key to doing it in the school. If you ride several canter / trot transitions out hacking, it will give you the feel and confidence in the transition. I like to ride 20 trot, 20 canter on any horse I hack.
Once you are relaxed about going into canter out hacking and are (honestly) enjoying it - laughing as you did on the lunge - you shouldnt have any trouble with canter in the school. It is the apprehension amd your worry about the canter problem that stops the horses.

As for the canter being short lived. Out hacking one doesnt need much leg to keep cantering. In the school canter feels as if one is already going very very fast so one is afraid to ask for more, but the horse wont continue in canter without a leg cue to keep it moving. 

Before you have the canter, set yourself or ask the RI for the eventual destination. Is it one side of the school or two sides or the whole circuit?  Both you and the horse need to know how far you are going. And tho you need to be relaxed and breathing deep in this canter, you also need to keep hold of the outside rein. Otherwise the horse will veer in to the middle of the school. I was once asked to canter the whole way round a large dressage arena and that was excellent for morale. Cantering a long distance in a school feels more like canter out hacking.

My final point is that cantering in a school is not complulsory. I was astonished when I began to canter dressage in the schoo, everyone suddenly said I could ride. As if hacking doesn count. But hacking is riding and complex riding.  Dont run yourselves down.


----------



## redapple (29 January 2020)

Pmf27 said:



			Eurgh, you and me both! I've been riding on and off for years but never was effectively taught until the last place I was at, now that I've come back to it properly my canter is a real issue - I can't for the life of me keep my stirrups and half the time I struggle with the 'hip push' so am relying on legs too much.

I can't really offer any advice, but I can offer solidarity!
		
Click to expand...

I went through a stage of losing my stirrups cantering (I've been riding 20+ years so it's not always beginners) and I was tensing my hips up (injury related). Losing stirrups is usually tension in the leg or hip and it sure is hard to tense without stirrups ...


----------



## Pmf27 (29 January 2020)

redapple said:



			I went through a stage of losing my stirrups cantering (I've been riding 20+ years so it's not always beginners) and I was tensing my hips up (injury related). Losing stirrups is usually tension in the leg or hip and it sure is hard to tense without stirrups ... 

Click to expand...

Hmmm maybe I'll speak to my instructor and see if she'd feel comfortable doing a stirrup-free lesson then!


----------



## redapple (29 January 2020)

It's a great way to learn to really stretch down. If you tense you bounce (or at least I do!) so it really helps to identify that too.


----------



## Newbie32 (29 January 2020)

I can’t wait to put all your great advice into action this Saturday’s lesson, thanks guys. Riding is one of the most enjoyable things I’ve taken up, it’s so varied and there’s so much skill involved you don’t realise (plus the adorable horses 🥰) and the lovely community. It’s definitely a life long process of learning and improving 😊 x


----------

